# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du Lịch Mai Châu - Hòa Bình cùng Minh Tâm

## dulichminhtam

HÀ NỘI - MAI CHÂU - HOÀ BÌNH 
Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm
Giá: 590.000vnd/per
(Tour dành cho sinh viên) 
Lời tựa:

Đến với Hoà Bình, một vùng đất đa dân tộc, là giá trị nhân văn đa dạng, phong phú của cộng đồng cư dân. Du khách sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn dân tộc, đặc sản cơm lam, thịt nướng, rượu cần và xem các tiết mục cồng, chiêng, trống đồng, hát ví Mường, hát Khắp Thái, hoà nhập vào đem Hội xoè, ngủ sàn dân tộc, mua hàng dệt thổ cẩm và cả lâm thổ sản quý… tại những bản Thái Côt, Bản Lác của đồng bào Dao…


Lịch trình tour:
NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI – MAI CHÂU – HÒA BÌNH
(Ăn trưa, tối)

06h00: Xe ôtô đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố khởi hành đi Mai Châu (Thủ đô dân tộc Thái). Dừng chân tại dốc Cun chiêm ngưỡng cảnh thung lũng, núi rừng Hoà Bình hùng vĩ. Xe đưa quý khách thăm Thuỷ điện Hoà Bình, Tượng đài Bác, quý khách tự do chiêm ngưỡng và chụp ảnh phong cảnh nơi đây\
12h00: quý khách tới Mai Châu, nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa
Chiều: Đoàn dạo chơi, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và đời sống sinh hoạt của Dân Tộc Thái tại Bản Lác. Ăn tối. Dạo chơi tự do ( Xem biểu diễn văn hóa nghệ thuật)



NGÀY 2: MAI CHÂU – HÀ NỘI
(Ăn sáng, trưa)

07h00: Ăn sáng tự do, thăm hang Chiều. Đoàn đi chợ mua sắm, chụp ảnh. Tại đó quý khách có cơ hội ngắm nhìn những cô gái Thái dịu dàng duyên dáng đi chợ. Mua đăc sản cơm Lam, ăn trưa tại nhà sàn

14h30: Khởi hành về Hà nội. 
17h00: Về đến Hà nội. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình.

MỨC GIÁ BAO GỒM:
1.	Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe mối khách một ghế 
2.	Mức ăn: 3 bữa chính 100.000đ/bữa + 1 bữa phụ 30.000 đ/bữa. 
3.	Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáp suốt tuyến. 
4.	Phòng nghỉ: Ngủ nhà sàn tại bản 
5.	Bảo hiểm 
KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
1.	Thuế VAT 
2.	Điện thoại cá nhân 
3.	Lửa trại 
4.	Ăn uống ngoài chương trình, vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…

----------


## sting

nhớ cơm lam mai châu và con người hiền lành nơi đây

----------

